# Nooklings Buying Turnips 623 [CLOSED]



## ThePhantom (Apr 26, 2020)

*EDIT: Closed! Thanks everyone *

Found this price randomly while TTing to cycle a villager out. I'll be studying while doing this, so I won't be too chatty or react very much but I will be watching and managing the queue! Letting in 3 at a time to minimize interruptions.


No entry fee, tips of anything below are very appreciated though  please leave them by the tips sign! *Feel free to take the DIYs near Nook's!*

- Bells/NMTs
- Gold nuggets
- Black streetlamps
- Pine cones
- Crescent-moon chair DIY
- Deer scare DIY
- Palm-tree lamp DIY
- Pine bonsai tree DIY
- Starry-sky wall DIY


----------



## Restin (Apr 26, 2020)

Tysm!


----------



## Sloom (Apr 26, 2020)

_Max queue size of 15. Currently there are 16 visitor(s) in line. _

fair enough


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 26, 2020)

Are multiple trips allowed?


----------



## helenxsarah (Apr 26, 2020)

That’s the highest I’ve ever seen! Thanks so much, so nice of you


----------



## boorah (Apr 26, 2020)

Managed to snag a spot in the queue <3


----------



## Chuckt93 (Apr 26, 2020)

It keeps saying queue is full..  I just want to sell my Turnips that I spent 2 Million bells on


----------



## Sara? (Apr 26, 2020)

ThePhantom said:


> Found this price randomly while TTing to cycle a villager out. I'll be studying while doing this, so I won't be too chatty or react very much but I will be watching and managing the queue! Letting in 3 at a time to minimize interruptions.
> 
> *Please don't PM me, join the queue here:*
> 
> ...




 Hey there i know you said not writing you or commenting you in here but, the queue is full and i would love to go sell my turnips, got some DYI that maybe might interest you. let me know


----------



## biibii (Apr 26, 2020)

ill join the queue thank you!


----------



## Sara? (Apr 26, 2020)

woozi said:


> ill join the queue thank you!



Is it boring for you ? to me it keeps telling me that it is full


----------



## Keen (Apr 26, 2020)

Full?


----------



## Sara? (Apr 26, 2020)

Keen said:


> Full?



Yeah i keep refreshing the website, but it says that the queue is full, does it no say the same for you?


----------



## happyabg (Apr 26, 2020)

what i dont get is why people in these queues stay for 20+ minutes..it doesnt take that long to sell turnips


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm also seeing the queue is full (ToT)


----------



## swagteen18 (Apr 26, 2020)

happyabg said:


> what i dont get is why people in these queues stay for 20+ minutes..it doesnt take that long to sell turnips


i would assume they are afk unfortunately ;(


----------



## mintycream (Apr 26, 2020)

I would like to come sell but the queue is full and the line doesn’t seem to be moving


----------



## happyabg (Apr 26, 2020)

swagteen18 said:


> i would assume they are afk unfortunately ;(


and this happens constantly...people need to be a lot more considerate of others. I mean when im on someones island i sell and leave..takes 5 minutes tops especially when there are a lot of people wanting to join.


----------



## swagteen18 (Apr 26, 2020)

happyabg said:


> and this happens constantly...people need to be a lot more considerate of others. I mean when im on someones island i sell and leave..takes 5 minutes tops especially when there are a lot of people wanting to join.


totally agree with you. at least i can see the line starting to move again


----------



## chibibunnyx (Apr 26, 2020)

With everyone waiting for a spot, I can't seem to join even when I see the join queue option :/ 

I hope when visitors slow down you're able to let ppl in who couldn't join, cause this is impossible for me right now, lol tried 5 times to join and couldn't


----------



## toenuki (Apr 26, 2020)

i have no idea how these work


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 26, 2020)

Queue is 50/50 rn YIKE 
Looks like I won’t be able to get in lol


----------



## Ryansanity (Apr 26, 2020)

happyabg said:


> and this happens constantly...people need to be a lot more considerate of others. I mean when im on someones island i sell and leave..takes 5 minutes tops especially when there are a lot of people wanting to join.


I thought the same until I realized it takes longer than you might think to make more than a single trip. You have to go back to your original island deposit the bells, grab the other turnips, go back to the airport and navigate the menus again, then land, then sell and leave. It didn't say anyone couldn’t make multiple trips, so I imagine even just two trips could take around twenty minutes because of loading times more than anything.


----------



## happyabg (Apr 26, 2020)

Ryansanity said:


> I thought the same until I realized it takes longer than you might think to make more than a single trip. You have to go back to your original island deposit the bells, grab the other turnips, go back to the airport and navigate the menus again, then land, then sell and leave. It didn't say anyone couldn’t make multiple trips, so I imagine even just two trips could take around twenty minutes because of loading times more than anything.


Yes however, the second trip would mean you were at the end of the queue unless he changes the Dodo Code for each group of 3..but I doubt that.


----------



## boorah (Apr 26, 2020)

I don't think they lose their spot in the queue until they hit the leave queue button. Theres probably a combination of people making multiple trips and people not hitting the leave button when they are done. Im not 100% on this though.


----------



## serudesu (Apr 26, 2020)

Oh man 50. I'll try @o@
I only need 1 trip so lol


----------



## Bellfont (Apr 26, 2020)

So when you finally make it to 1 or 3 it will automatically give you the code so you can literal keep going back and forth until you're done and then leave the queue

	Post automatically merged: Apr 26, 2020

also most of the people arent from this site so i've notice this site people are like 80% nice while on the turnip exchange they are just straight ruthless


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you so much for this <3 I'm number 11 right now bless


----------



## JeanneChan (Apr 26, 2020)

Chuckt93 said:


> It keeps saying queue is full..  I just want to sell my Turnips that I spent 2 Million bells on


Sounds like  personal problem. Snooze you lose  wait in line like everyone else


----------



## serudesu (Apr 26, 2020)

Bellfont said:


> also most of the people arent from this site so i've notice this site people are like 80% nice while on the turnip exchange they are just straight ruthless


omg really. o_o im scared now this is the first time im trying out turnip exchange, I heard some people are charging 10nmts just to sell turnips on their island... which is insane.. so much greed. 

and apparently that's "normal" >_>


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 26, 2020)

Bellfont said:


> also most of the people arent from this site so i've notice this site people are like 80% nice while on the turnip exchange they are just straight ruthless



Hey, just wanted to say that I made this queue private so only those who have the link (i.e., users of this forum) are in line  This queue is NOT accessible to those on the turnip exchange website by itself.


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you so much for this! I had been bummed about high turnip prices from Daisy Mae today, but this was fantastically generous of you. Thank you for allowing the multi-trips! Have a WONDERFUL day! : )


----------



## Bellfont (Apr 26, 2020)

ThePhantom said:


> Hey, just wanted to say that I made this queue private so only those who have the link (i.e., users of this forum) are in line  This queue is NOT accessible to those on the turnip exchange website by itself.


OOf didn't know that many people are on but yeah just saw one for a queue of 999 so won't complain lmao


----------



## sunchild (Apr 26, 2020)

thank you so much! selling turnips back on a sunday is real nice.. hope you have a great day!!


----------



## JacquesZeBird (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you so much for this!


----------



## dkbw (Apr 26, 2020)

thank you!!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 26, 2020)

Thank you so much <3 I appreciate it ahh


----------



## happyabg (Apr 26, 2020)

did he just close it?  I was in the single digits after waiting at number 30 or 40


----------



## Oldtimer (Apr 26, 2020)

Ahh, well! Thank you for opening your island up to those who made it.


----------

